# my first corn snake at last!



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

I have me a corn snake at last! I've been researching and waiting for years and now i finally have one!

Not sure what sex but i think it's an anery as it is black and white... will get a pic when it's time to handle

but... the people i got him from kept a lot of their snakes together, which i was always told is a bad idea(open to debate i suppose), this hatchling was in a full size viv with 3 siblings, and i think i felt sorry for it... it's a non-feeder so far, altho it is the same size as its siblings. The breeders said it was a snappy one and didn't like being handled, but he/she just gave me the big eyes and i offered to try and see what it was like... apparently they had never seen him/her behave so nice. It really took to me, but now i am very worried about the whole not feeding business.

I know it is a foolish thing to feel sorry for the little sick one (ok its not any smaller and it doesn't act sick) but i figured with the amazing advice and support here and the fact that i have much more time to dedicate to it and getting it to feed eventually it has more of a chance with me than with people who have other more healthy snakes to look after and less time.... i just thought i'd give it a shot!

they were nice people and let me handle all the snakes pretty much, i did fall in love with an adult normal, who i think defo wanted to come home...if i had the set up or at least something suitable available to me on a sunday teatime (nowhere open to pop out and get the basics together!) he'd have come home with me too (they're downsizing and are selling him too) he decided that my tiny handbag was a nice hide, and when they tried to put him back in his viv he knotted his tail round the handle! if i come across a very cheap viv on ebay i might be tempted... but we'll see how this little one gets through first...

was quite fun stood there with a hatchling in each hand and the big daddy climbling round my neck and into my handbag!!

We had a long trip home to London from Stoke, but it didn't seem phased by it, he would either have a sleep or climb around the little box we put it in. he was quite obsessed by a big neon sign and was staring at it for ages when we got stuck in traffic. Once in its proper faun at home it had a little explore and got all cosy in one of the million and one hides! The it woke my boyfriend up in the middle of the night rustling the plastic leaves.

If it had been listless and not acting well, i would probably have left it alone as it is better left to the experts, but i think it has a chance judging by its activity. Still i am very worried, and if it pulls through then it's going to be one spoilt snake...i don't even want to name it yet. if it's never going to feed, then it's not meant to be but i'm going to try my hardest and give it all the time i have... if a 3 hour car journey didn't make it fancy some grub i'm sure something else will...shame there's no interaction for 7 days... hopefully it will have a rumbly tummy by then!

Been reading through lots of topics on getting hatchlings to feed, so will give it a go on the advice i've read, will try just the normal ways first then will start the more unusual attempts... he seems to like car rides!!

Any further advice would be really welcomed  this little worm's going to get all the help he or she needs from me... i'm sitting at work now fretting and there's still another 6 days before i can handle it and give feeding a go!


----------



## Bexterminate (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm glad he's with someone who's going to care for him properly  He could just be stressed from being kept with other snakes, and in a huge viv, will hopefully feed when he settles in! Good luck with the little one, hope it goes ok!


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

Bexterminate said:


> I'm glad he's with someone who's going to care for him properly  He could just be stressed from being kept with other snakes, and in a huge viv, will hopefully feed when he settles in! Good luck with the little one, hope it goes ok!



thanks 

i was thinking it might have just been stress. Their snakes seems to cohabit fine and they have had them like that for years with no problems but i just think snakes are pretty much solitary creatures so it seems odd to me to keep em together...each to their own and it seems to work for them but not for this one little dude! I seriously can't wait to try and feed him/her, seems a very cheeky lil snake when i handled him, so i really hope i can get it feeding properly


----------



## Bexterminate (Jun 9, 2010)

Yeahh I'm not an expert in snakes at all, in fact I'm pretty new to them myself but the shop I bought mine from kept their snakes separately so I'd bet money on the stressed thing. If it doesn't eat when you try feed a few times, I'd post on the Snake section, might get some more expert advice there xD


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

Bexterminate said:


> Yeahh I'm not an expert in snakes at all, in fact I'm pretty new to them myself but the shop I bought mine from kept their snakes separately so I'd bet money on the stressed thing. If it doesn't eat when you try feed a few times, I'd post on the Snake section, might get some more expert advice there xD



i'm no expert either, seeing as this is my first... altho i doubt it will be my last! Been obsessed with snakes since i can remember. I just hope i can do right for the little guy, just glad there are places like here where you can get info on things like this til it comes out your ears!!


----------



## Trezeck (Sep 13, 2010)

You are doing a right thing of letting it settle in.

Make sure it has an enclosure fit for his size and also that the temperatures are spot on. 

Good luck with getting it to feed. I'm sure it will be fine. :2thumb:


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

Trezeck said:


> You are doing a right thing of letting it settle in.
> 
> Make sure it has an enclosure fit for his size and also that the temperatures are spot on.
> 
> Good luck with getting it to feed. I'm sure it will be fine. :2thumb:


it's just a smallish faun, its the Exo Terra Large Flat Faunarium 18" x 12" x 7 1/2", cool end is about 24ºC, warm end gets to 29.3ºC tops (lowest of 28º)

and its got a hide at each end, and a big long log hide that goes across the back and is hidden by plastic leaves... his fave one at the moment...seems he is a tunneler too, luckily i made the aspen nice and deep at the cool end and you can see tunnels already


----------



## Trezeck (Sep 13, 2010)

Both of my corns love Aspen, they tunnel in it all the time.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Congrats on your first corn, I am sure it will the first of many


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

xvickyx said:


> Congrats on your first corn, I am sure it will the first of many



you're so right lol i'm trying not to keep a cheeky eye open for a full size set up for the adult i fell in love with that day too... but no must just start with one for now lol!!


----------



## 064ldingla (Nov 8, 2009)

i'm no expert, but i'm sure normal baby corn snakes are black and white, correct me if i'm wrong. my baby corn is a normal colour and only now he is 7 months old, his black markings are starting to turn orangey-red:2thumb:


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

064ldingla said:


> i'm no expert, but i'm sure normal baby corn snakes are black and white, correct me if i'm wrong. my baby corn is a normal colour and only now he is 7 months old, his black markings are starting to turn orangey-red:2thumb:


oooh i never thought of that, they did have a normal with slight orange patches just starting and he was only a little older than this one..i don't really mind what morph he is tho to be fair... hehehe it will be like a surprise now to see what colour he turns!

the people i got him from said he was an anery, but to be honest i'm with you and i wouldn't be surprised if those cheeky orange patches come thru if that's the case


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

Lil update - 


Last 2 attempts to feed with a brained pinky have failed overall BUT we came pretty close!(i've only tried twice with a week gap with no handling in between)

I had the pinkie (which i had warmed with my hair dryer and squeezed the brain juice all over lol) in the tongs and he struck at it! Unfortunately it fell out the tongs once he had his mouth on it and he was put off, i perhaps didn't have it as gripped as i needed, but he did seem more interested but the pinky falling must have startled him as even tho we left him with it over night he didn't eat it.

Will try again this weekend... is it time yet to try things like tuna juice and taking him for a drive or should i persevere with the more normal methods

He is three months old and otherwise healthy - he drinks and is active. No signs that he's gonna shed he doesn't look blue although it is hard to get a proper look without disturbing him - he has been hiding more this week so i'm thinking maybe he will... will see what he looks like this weekend, if he's blue i'll leave him be without trying to feed him until he's got his new skin out hehe


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

miss_mystra said:


> Lil update -
> 
> 
> Last 2 attempts to feed with a brained pinky have failed overall BUT we came pretty close!(i've only tried twice with a week gap with no handling in between)
> ...


Try a couple more times with the 'normal' methods, maybe instead of using tongs for him to strike at, just place the pinkie in the tub with him at the warm end, and put him somewhere out of the way like under a shelf, somewhere shadowy, or put a tea towel over the tub. This will make him feel safer and may encourage him into eating.
If this doesn't work, you should try scenting the pinkie with some squirty hand soap, literally just get a drop of the soap on your finger, rub it onto the defrosted pinkie, then lightly wash it off under the tap or with some tissue. If this works, then decrease the amount of soap you use ie only put the soap on the head, then just on the nose etc etc.
Another one you could try would be to wrap the pinkie in a piece of wafer thin chicken (like the ones you get in little packets for your sandwiches), let the pink defrost in it, unwrap it and then offer to the snake.
If all these fail, boiling the pinkie could get it going!

Hopefully one of these will work :lol2:


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

manda88 said:


> Try a couple more times with the 'normal' methods, maybe instead of using tongs for him to strike at, just place the pinkie in the tub with him at the warm end, and put him somewhere out of the way like under a shelf, somewhere shadowy, or put a tea towel over the tub. This will make him feel safer and may encourage him into eating.
> If this doesn't work, you should try scenting the pinkie with some squirty hand soap, literally just get a drop of the soap on your finger, rub it onto the defrosted pinkie, then lightly wash it off under the tap or with some tissue. If this works, then decrease the amount of soap you use ie only put the soap on the head, then just on the nose etc etc.
> Another one you could try would be to wrap the pinkie in a piece of wafer thin chicken (like the ones you get in little packets for your sandwiches), let the pink defrost in it, unwrap it and then offer to the snake.
> If all these fail, boiling the pinkie could get it going!
> ...


thanks! 

Soap though, wow! I wonder how that was even discovered...! I take it its too get rid of the mouse's scent (so you wouldn't brain it? or would you?) in case the scent is off-putting... how strange that some of these hatchies dont care much for the smell of a pinkie!

He seems less active tho this week, which had me worried... i thought he'd either died or escaped.. but i had a little look under his log and he just looked back as if to say "well, what?:whistling2:" haha..to be fair tho the temp in the whole flat has just dropped, heating's going on now! So perhaps that's why (hiding in his warm hide to keep toasty!) or maybe shedding. he was rubbing his head the other day but i can't see if he's blue or not seeing as he's hiding so much! But then don't they hide more if they're about to shed anyway?

I did put it in a box with him for a couple of hours on the last go (and wrapped it in a towel and left him alone for a few hours) but obv he was spooked by the mouse dropping off the tongs... he's just such a little so-and-so to get focused... he just has his mind on escaping or just flickering his tongue and looking at everything but the mouse.. he's more easily distracted than me! When he's in a tub he's just looking around and trying get out!!

I do hope he pulls through ok, i can see he's going to be a real pain in the bum - like all the best pets are! :2thumb:


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

miss_mystra said:


> thanks!
> 
> Soap though, wow! I wonder how that was even discovered...! I take it its too get rid of the mouse's scent (so you wouldn't brain it? or would you?) in case the scent is off-putting... how strange that some of these hatchies dont care much for the smell of a pinkie!
> 
> ...


I've no idea who discovered it, but the moderator on here called cornmorphs uses the soap scenting to get his going, and it works really well for him. No need to brain it with any of the suggestions above, but another method for non-feeders is to actually cut a pinkie in half and offer just a half to the snake.
He may be going into shed, one of my girls is currently in shed and she hides away until she's shed, and she sheds every 4 weeks on the dot! You will be able to tell just by looking at him whether he is or not, his usually bright white/grey background should be much duller than it usually is for a few days.
One of my other girls (sounds like I'm running a brothel, doesn't it :lol2 got funny about feeding a few weeks after I got her, so she went back to the breeder for him to get her feeding again, and she fed with him pretty much immediately as he offered her a boiled pinkie, then after that she's been no problem at all! But when she was being difficult, she sounds like she did exactly what your boy is doing, just totally ignoring the pink and going round exploring everything else :devil:
Apologies if you've mentioned it before, but what temps is he at? Do you have a heat mat at one end? I know it may sound like a silly question but quite a lot of people either don't have a mat or have a mat but no thermostat.


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

manda88 said:


> I've no idea who discovered it, but the moderator on here called cornmorphs uses the soap scenting to get his going, and it works really well for him. No need to brain it with any of the suggestions above, but another method for non-feeders is to actually cut a pinkie in half and offer just a half to the snake.
> He may be going into shed, one of my girls is currently in shed and she hides away until she's shed, and she sheds every 4 weeks on the dot! You will be able to tell just by looking at him whether he is or not, his usually bright white/grey background should be much duller than it usually is for a few days.
> One of my other girls (sounds like I'm running a brothel, doesn't it :lol2 got funny about feeding a few weeks after I got her, so she went back to the breeder for him to get her feeding again, and she fed with him pretty much immediately as he offered her a boiled pinkie, then after that she's been no problem at all! But when she was being difficult, she sounds like she did exactly what your boy is doing, just totally ignoring the pink and going round exploring everything else :devil:
> Apologies if you've mentioned it before, but what temps is he at? Do you have a heat mat at one end? I know it may sound like a silly question but quite a lot of people either don't have a mat or have a mat but no thermostat.


hehehe i love that about 'your girls'!! :lol2: that'll be me one day no doubt (i keep saying him but for all i know it's a her..and i'm already wondering where to put another faurn once this one starts feeding regularly!)

The cold end usually is about 24ºc ish on the digi thermometer (got two - one for each end!) and the warm end is about 28-29ºc (never let it get higher than 29.5ºC its usually around the 28ºc mark) and of course the stat is there controlling the heat mat. I love the shop i got my kit from but i think they were insane to say i didn't need to worry about a stat! They're reasonable to buy on ebay (when you think of all the other things you gotta buy anyway!) so i don't think there's any reason not to get one! 

He's got hides gallore too :lol2: two of those little log things going across the back (almost like a big long one but with a little gap if he fancies going out thru the middle of them) and that's covered by a silk plant thingie, so that has a warm end and a cold end. he's also got a little cocount shell in the warm end and a weird plastic strawberry (lol it was in the hamster section at a pet shop and i just thought of the irony of having a rodent house as a snake hide and also it's quite cute!!) it's a little big atm so i stuffed it with paper towel shreds... but he only likes his log! 

Ummm..what else... aspen substrate, thinly spread on the warm end, deep in the cool end and he likes to tunnel.. but they're the most pointless tunnels ever...he goes down then straight up (you can see all these little U shaped tunnels!)

He's kept in the bedroom which is the quietest room in the house and we don't use the big light anymore, just lamps (it startled him once so i just keep the lighting low)

I'd love to know what distracts him so much when he's in that little tub at feeding time, i wish i found a plastic lunch box so interesting :lol2:


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

well just taken out tonights dinner... and also snakie's... lamb steaks for me and my bf.. and pinkie for him/her lol..perhaps that's why he wont eat, he wants ours lol


Read up about putting snake and pinkie in a card coffee cup, so i nicked one off starbucks and gonna see if he'll feed in that.. no clear sides so once he is in, he can't see out and be nosey, and poss feel more secure!

Thinking name-wise, if its a boy Dexter, and if its a girl, Betty  and had the 'talk' with my boyfriend about snake number two lol, he's makng me wait til new year lol, suppose once we get this one feeding that ain't that far anyway!


----------



## Rich H (Apr 7, 2010)

The cup method could work for you, i find that with many new younger snakes they are shy to eat for the first time (after the first there are usually very little if any at all feeding problems). It often is not a good idea to just leave the mouse since it either may not detect it or be scared to strike if it is in the open. If it uses a dark hide in its enclosure a good method is to put the prey item on tongs right to the entrance of the hide where the snake is, slightly inside the entrance of the hide and slightly wiggle it, it has worked with several younger snakes i have cared for; because they feel more secure striking from what they consider a risk free area. Good luck and keep us updated.


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

Rich H said:


> The cup method could work for you, i find that with many new younger snakes they are shy to eat for the first time (after the first there are usually very little if any at all feeding problems). It often is not a good idea to just leave the mouse since it either may not detect it or be scared to strike if it is in the open. If it uses a dark hide in its enclosure a good method is to put the prey item on tongs right to the entrance of the hide where the snake is, slightly inside the entrance of the hide and slightly wiggle it, it has worked with several younger snakes i have cared for; because they feel more secure striking from what they consider a risk free area. Good luck and keep us updated.



thanks!  the only problem with trying that out is that i was worried about the aspen in the faun being swallowed, his fave hide is quite buried into the aspen too so i wouldn't be able to put the mouse in there without getting it covered in aspen! 

... but i could do with cleaning the faun out..altho he obv hasnt really pooped properly seein as nothing been eaten - i assume that's normal, if nothings gone in it cant come out! what i might do is if the cup doesn't work tonight i'll clean out the faun tomorrow and replace the aspen with kitchen roll so that i can try feeding him in this way, where he is more comfortable next weekend. fingers crossed!


----------



## Rich H (Apr 7, 2010)

miss_mystra said:


> thanks!  the only problem with trying that out is that i was worried about the aspen in the faun being swallowed, his fave hide is quite buried into the aspen too so i wouldn't be able to put the mouse in there without getting it covered in aspen!
> 
> ... but i could do with cleaning the faun out..altho he obv hasnt really pooped properly seein as nothing been eaten - i assume that's normal, if nothings gone in it cant come out! what i might do is if the cup doesn't work tonight i'll clean out the faun tomorrow and replace the aspen with kitchen roll so that i can try feeding him in this way, where he is more comfortable next weekend. fingers crossed!


That could be a good idea, aspen isn't usually harmful to be ingested but is best avoided where possible. Replacing the substrate for kitchen roll would be a good idea if you attempt to feed the snake from its hide. I think you will find if successful you would be able to change back the substrate since after their first feed they will usually strike the prey item from anywhere in or out of the enclosure as long as certain conditions are met which you seem to be taking care of fine. 

As you said earlier, try the cup method first and if that doesn't work you could always try feeding it from the hide and possibly changing the substrate. Though as long as you ensure the mouse is dry aspen shouldn't easily stick to the mouse and little amounts of aspen wont effect the snake, though like i said earlier are best avoided where possible. : victory:


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

Rich H said:


> That could be a good idea, aspen isn't usually harmful to be ingested but is best avoided where possible. Replacing the substrate for kitchen roll would be a good idea if you attempt to feed the snake from its hide. I think you will find if successful you would be able to change back the substrate since after their first feed they will usually strike the prey item from anywhere in or out of the enclosure as long as certain conditions are met which you seem to be taking care of fine.
> 
> As you said earlier, try the cup method first and if that doesn't work you could always try feeding it from the hide and possibly changing the substrate. Though as long as you ensure the mouse is dry aspen shouldn't easily stick to the mouse and little amounts of aspen wont effect the snake, though like i said earlier are best avoided where possible. : victory:


thanks so much!

Yeah will do that, wont risk the aspen, his hide is really buried in - snake would really get a big mouthful of it! so something to try next weekend when there's kitchen roll there..who knows the cup may work tho...please please please!!

Defrosted the pinkie next to his faun today...caught him having a cheeky sniff down that way and he looks very interested in the smell!


----------



## Rich H (Apr 7, 2010)

miss_mystra said:


> thanks so much!
> 
> Yeah will do that, wont risk the aspen, his hide is really buried in - snake would really get a big mouthful of it! so something to try next weekend when there's kitchen roll there..who knows the cup may work tho...please please please!!
> 
> Defrosted the pinkie next to his faun today...caught him having a cheeky sniff down that way and he looks very interested in the smell!



Fingers crossed for you, i'm confident with these methods you'r sure to get a response and once you do there are hardly any more feeding related worries since the first feed is always the hardest. Just keep trying and all the best of luck to you. :2thumb:


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

Rich H said:


> Fingers crossed for you, i'm confident with these methods you'r sure to get a response and once you do there are hardly any more feeding related worries since the first feed is always the hardest. Just keep trying and all the best of luck to you. :2thumb:



thanks, you've been a tremendous help and i really appreciate the support! :no1::2thumb:


----------



## manuetaaz (Aug 23, 2010)

I hope that he's going to eat soon! Good luck :2thumb:


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

well a note of advise for anyone considering putting a hatchling corn snake into a starbucks cup...do not!

Lol that hole to drink out of, just the exact right size for them to get out of and go :Na_Na_Na_Na: at you!

So i've left the cup (no lid) in his faun with the pinkie, to see if he bothers, he's not bothered with the 'leave over night' method previously, but hey who knows!

He went for a couple of bites when it was in the tongs (it was a warm, brained pinky) but he didn't eat it... will be changing the substrate tomorrow night to kitchen towels, then he's got a week to get used to that, and then i will feed him in the faun. He just gets SO distracted :devil: he justs wants to wiggle round and climb all over either me or whatever else is in the vicinity!

It's such a shame, as the very short times i've handled him (literally just getting him out the faun etc) he's lovely to handle, not nippy just an excess of wiggles like most hatchling corns! But i know i have to focus on feeding, so handling properly has to wait from what people have said. Or is this wrong? i was thinking, surely the more he gets used to me, the more relaxed he'll be when i'm around at feeding time (those pinkies ain't going to walk in there by themselves..unless they're zombies :gasp.


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

manuetaaz said:


> I hope that he's going to eat soon! Good luck :2thumb:


thanks :2thumb: one day!


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

well last night i decided to change the aspen in the faun to good old kitchen roll. Got him out and into a spare tub quickly (altho he decided he was going via the neck of my tshirt and out the sleeve wiggly bugger! - he doesn't make it easy to NOT handle him!)

Cleaned up the faun and chucked all his lovely aspen away, gave everything a quick clean in hot water (not a poo in sight obv) and popped him back in.

He did not look impressed lol, he loves to tunnel thru his aspen, but he seemed to settle in again fine, he went straight for the warm end of his log and hid for a bit, then came out for a nosey round

Will try feeding with a normal (warm, brained) pinkie but drop it outside his hide and see what happens. Failing that i think this is the point the daft ideas start - i've heard chick thighs are a good idea on another thread... 

used to feed baby chicks to my mum's friend's ferrets as a kid so it doesn't bother me that much... just feels like i'd be chopping up a pokemon lol (don't ask me and my daft mind!) but hey will be worth it - maybe he's more of a chicken lover and i can always get him back on mice by scenting.

How does he has the energy to do anything tho, 4 months old nearly - how on earth do they survive that long!?


----------



## Rich H (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi again, you may want to try wiggling the mouse if you have any feeding tongs because sometimes they don't notice the mice, and if left for a while they can go cold which makes them even harder to notice, its surprising how they can miss it even at the entrance of their hide as i found out. Good luck again


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

Rich H said:


> Hi again, you may want to try wiggling the mouse if you have any feeding tongs because sometimes they don't notice the mice, and if left for a while they can go cold which makes them even harder to notice, its surprising how they can miss it even at the entrance of their hide as i found out. Good luck again


cheers Rich, will make sure i do that...would always give em a wiggle before and it does seem to get the snakes attention, then after about 2 seconds he tended to be more interested in me :roll:..hopefully this wont happen if he's in his home rather than a feeding tub!

thanks for your help! :no1:


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Have you tried the soap scenting or anything I mentioned before? When are you going to attempt to feed him next? I know it may sound silly, but might be a good idea to make as least of a fuss as possible when it comes to presenting the pinkie, literally just stick it in and leave him, I found that when I wiggled a pinkie in front of my tricky feeder, she'd be petrified of it and shy away, whereas if I just put it in with her, she'd eat it by herself a few minutes after I put it in with her.
It may even be the fact that he feels a bit exposed in the faunarium, is it the large one with two doors on the top or the small one? My hatchlings are each in a 1.75 litre RUBs which are a great size for hatchings, or even a clip lock sandwich box from your local supermarket would be a good size. 

This is how I've got my guys, minus the thermometre, this is an oldish photo


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

manda88 said:


> Have you tried the soap scenting or anything I mentioned before? When are you going to attempt to feed him next? I know it may sound silly, but might be a good idea to make as least of a fuss as possible when it comes to presenting the pinkie, literally just stick it in and leave him, I found that when I wiggled a pinkie in front of my tricky feeder, she'd be petrified of it and shy away, whereas if I just put it in with her, she'd eat it by herself a few minutes after I put it in with her.
> It may even be the fact that he feels a bit exposed in the faunarium, is it the large one with two doors on the top or the small one? My hatchlings are each in a 1.75 litre RUBs which are a great size for hatchings, or even a clip lock sandwich box from your local supermarket would be a good size.
> 
> This is how I've got my guys, minus the thermometre, this is an oldish photo
> image



Hi, haven't tried the soap thing, as the previous week it felt like it was close to feeding - so didn't want to try completely different technique if you see what i mean, if it doesn't work when i try this weekend when i feed him in his faun then its going to be one of the next things i try.

yes he's in the faun (i think about 18 inches long) loads of people in shops on forums recommended that this was the one to get. he does seem ok, he explores and has lots of hides, but i do have a spare tub which is smaller (about the size of the one in your pic) that i could transfer him to, just worried that he seems quite settled in the faun - if he was hiding all the time i would agree he feels exposed and put him in the smaller tub, but he climbs, tunnels, drinks etc using all the faun and i'm not keen on uprooting him to a different house - but as you said may be he does feel exposed - god now i'm so confused! :blush:

he did seem to pay more attention to the 'wiggling' he didn't shy away but he could be scared of it so i'll just pop it in near the entrance of his hide with minimal fuss. Is 7 days between feeding attempts long enough, or too long? 

cheers for your help! :2thumb:


----------



## Rich H (Apr 7, 2010)

The faun is about the maximum size enclosure for a hatchling, and will likely last the snake 6 months to a year. Feeling exposed isn't much of a problem as long as there are enough hides, for example a small empty box would be more revealing than a larger one with hides and other decor. 

From what i gathered on earlier posts you have already tried just leaving the mouse with the snake but to no avail, so perhaps it doesn't notice the food since its not eaten yet. The corn snake wont be scared of the mouse if you wiggle it as long as you don't do so too violently, just little twitches would stimulate a live pinkie.

If i were you i would try alternating between slightly moving the mouse and just leaving it. But a moving mouse is more often successful in most instances.
Dont confuse curiosity with being scared. It may take a while even when "wiggling" the mouse but persistence is key here.


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

Rich H said:


> The faun is about the maximum size enclosure for a hatchling, and will likely last the snake 6 months to a year. Feeling exposed isn't much of a problem as long as there are enough hides, for example a small empty box would be more revealing than a larger one with hides and other decor.
> 
> From what i gathered on earlier posts you have already tried just leaving the mouse with the snake but to no avail, so perhaps it doesn't notice the food since its not eaten yet. The corn snake wont be scared of the mouse if you wiggle it as long as you don't do so too violently, just little twitches would stimulate a live pinkie.
> 
> ...


Cool, there are 4 hides (one of which is covered by silk plant thing, which he also hides among) 2 at each end, and he does seem happy enough in there. 

I don't go mad with the wiggling, just twitches like you said - a living pinkie wont move that much so i think of it that way just twitches to make it seem alive as such - he does come up close and it has prevoked a couple of strikes (i know the aim isn't for him to strike feed, just to feed) but he seems to lose his nerve and let go, he's never struck at me or come close (lol we say this now watch him try for a nibble next time lol), but i worry that if he is striking at the pinkie it might be because he is scared rather than wanting a munch of it?

i have a good feeling about the next go, it seems a better idea to keep him where he is comfy rather than moving him to a special feeding tub for now, let him get a taste for it! So as quietly as i can (and late at night as that when he seems to be most active) i will put the warm brained pinky outside the entrance to his hide, give it a twitch for a bit...and fingers crossed for the rest!


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

miss_mystra said:


> Hi, haven't tried the soap thing, as the previous week it felt like it was close to feeding - so didn't want to try completely different technique if you see what i mean, if it doesn't work when i try this weekend when i feed him in his faun then its going to be one of the next things i try.
> 
> yes he's in the faun (i think about 18 inches long) loads of people in shops on forums recommended that this was the one to get. he does seem ok, he explores and has lots of hides, but i do have a spare tub which is smaller (about the size of the one in your pic) that i could transfer him to, just worried that he seems quite settled in the faun - if he was hiding all the time i would agree he feels exposed and put him in the smaller tub, but he climbs, tunnels, drinks etc using all the faun and i'm not keen on uprooting him to a different house - but as you said may be he does feel exposed - god now i'm so confused! :blush:
> 
> ...


Oh no please don't be confused! A lot of people house their hatchlings in fauns with no problems at all, but sometimes something as simple as the size of the tub they're in can affect everything. I totally understand that you don't want to stress him by moving him, especially as he's settled in to his faun and stuff, and as Rich says in bold below, as long as there's enough hides and stuff then he should still feel secure. It's a good idea to have him on kitchen towel instead of aspen, again it might be something as small as that! Fingers crossed for you that he eats this weekend, he sounds like he's incredibly healthy considering 



Rich H said:


> The faun is about the maximum size enclosure for a hatchling, and will likely last the snake 6 months to a year. *Feeling exposed isn't much of a problem as long as there are enough hides, for example a small empty box would be more revealing than a larger one with hides and other decor.*
> 
> From what i gathered on earlier posts you have already tried just leaving the mouse with the snake but to no avail, so perhaps it doesn't notice the food since its not eaten yet. The corn snake wont be scared of the mouse if you wiggle it as long as you don't do so too violently, just little twitches would stimulate a live pinkie.
> 
> ...


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

manda88 said:


> Oh no please don't be confused! A lot of people house their hatchlings in fauns with no problems at all, but sometimes something as simple as the size of the tub they're in can affect everything. I totally understand that you don't want to stress him by moving him, especially as he's settled in to his faun and stuff, and as Rich says in bold below, as long as there's enough hides and stuff then he should still feel secure. It's a good idea to have him on kitchen towel instead of aspen, again it might be something as small as that! Fingers crossed for you that he eats this weekend, he sounds like he's incredibly healthy considering



cheers! 

Me and my boyfriend are more baffled by how healthy and active he is when we see him climbing around at night... i think he's ordering in take-aways on the sly....

i felt a bit mean giving him kitchen towel tho, he can't really tunnel in it as much (when i took him out to replace the aspen the other night i could see all his little tunnels under the faun) but if it means getting him to eat because he feels more at ease being fed in his 'home' then so be it (haha he can have his aspen back when he learns to eat his dinner the naughty boy...or girl!)


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

miss_mystra said:


> cheers!
> 
> Me and my boyfriend are more baffled by how healthy and active he is when we see him climbing around at night... i think he's ordering in take-aways on the sly....
> 
> i felt a bit mean giving him kitchen towel tho, he can't really tunnel in it as much (when i took him out to replace the aspen the other night i could see all his little tunnels under the faun) but if it means getting him to eat because he feels more at ease being fed in his 'home' then so be it (haha he can have his aspen back when he learns to eat his dinner the naughty boy...or girl!)


He'll get used to it pretty soon, he'll find a way to get underneath it and stay there, that's what mine do even though they've got their luxurious bog roll hides!


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

haha, yeah true last night he was trying to see if he could burrow round the edges... no doubt i'll get in tonight to find kitchen towel all over the faun and somewhere i'm sure will be a naughty little snake!


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

well here goes another attempt, without weird stuff being involved, if he doesn't go for it tonight, next week will try different scents etc like tuna brine, chick or the soap method... will probs just pick out of a hat

Will be feeding him a warm brained pinkie, in his faun.. he will prob be in his hide so will place pinkie near the entrance and twitch for a bit then leave it... wish me luck!


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

well, another unsuccessful feed... i've left it in with him, next to his hide

i tried twitching it for a bit outside his hide but no interest, hard to see too without disrupting the whole set up tho

the little dude just ain't hungry!

how do they do it... i saw on another thread someone had hatchlings take 12 months without food O____o how?! he didn't force or assist feed and they were fine all that time and then just decided to eat! mental!


my patience will pay off i'm sure

i think... it's time to pick up some chicks....but hey... a whole other week to go before i can try again  it's the waiting...it feels like i'm not doing enough for him, but it's the correct thing...

Words of wisdom appreciated!


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

well, pinkie was still there this morning..another one for the bin eh!

However, little snakie dear decided to climb up my arm whilst i was getting last nights dinner out of her faun so i was naughty and held her a little (look at her tail...i'm leaning toward the fact that it might be more of a she than a he)

I know i'm not really supposed to handle her at the mo' but she came to me first! Thought it would be a good op to check her overall condition, think i will get some scales and weigh her later in the week too. Double checked her over for mites etc... She looks well overall, however she is starting to look 'skinny' her head seems to have grown a little, (how i don't know but it looks bigger than when i got her) but her body looks the same. She is very strong can feel her holding on and her tiny constrictions round my fingers when weaving through, so whilst i'm unhappy with the weight (from looking) her health otherwise from what i can see looks ok. SO a quick five mins, which i think when it's hard to see her when wiggling through her hides etc, it was important to check her over. Wont be attempting to feed again til sunday so she will of course be left well alone. Nice that she is so sweet tempered, was worried that after a lack of handling she would become nippy and erratic but seems very relaxed (after-all she just climbed up my arm lol)


----------



## Rich H (Apr 7, 2010)

miss_mystra said:


> well, pinkie was still there this morning..another one for the bin eh!
> 
> However, little snakie dear decided to climb up my arm whilst i was getting last nights dinner out of her faun so i was naughty and held her a little (look at her tail...i'm leaning toward the fact that it might be more of a she than a he)
> 
> I know i'm not really supposed to handle her at the mo' but she came to me first! Thought it would be a good op to check her overall condition, think i will get some scales and weigh her later in the week too. Double checked her over for mites etc... She looks well overall, however she is starting to look 'skinny' her head seems to have grown a little, (how i don't know but it looks bigger than when i got her) but her body looks the same. She is very strong can feel her holding on and her tiny constrictions round my fingers when weaving through, so whilst i'm unhappy with the weight (from looking) her health otherwise from what i can see looks ok. SO a quick five mins, which i think when it's hard to see her when wiggling through her hides etc, it was important to check her over. Wont be attempting to feed again til sunday so she will of course be left well alone. Nice that she is so sweet tempered, was worried that after a lack of handling she would become nippy and erratic but seems very relaxed (after-all she just climbed up my arm lol)


Don't worry about handling him\her especially since it came to you, mine do that sometimes at night. It can be annoying when they don't feed and can get you worried, just keep trying all the tips you received. : victory:


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

Rich H said:


> Don't worry about handling him\her especially since it came to you, mine do that sometimes at night. It can be annoying when they don't feed and can get you worried, just keep trying all the tips you received. : victory:



thanks Rich, :2thumb: it was nice to be able to hold her without trying to get her to eat something for a change too! It made my day her coming to me like that too 

i think it's the right time to start with different scents now, its pretty obvious the normal smell of a warm pinkie just doesn't do it for her! (such a fussy madam!)


----------



## heron (Nov 21, 2008)

miss_mystra said:


> thanks Rich, :2thumb: it was nice to be able to hold her without trying to get her to eat something for a change too! It made my day her coming to me like that too
> 
> i think it's the right time to start with different scents now, its pretty obvious the normal smell of a warm pinkie just doesn't do it for her! (such a fussy madam!)


Have you considered buying pinkies from a different shop? They may smell different (tastier), who knows.


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

heron said:


> Have you considered buying pinkies from a different shop? They may smell different (tastier), who knows.



good idea, might give that a try, you never know i guess!


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

don't know if this is worth mentioning, but since it's got colder she seems to come out less (with the exception of when she crept up my arm the other morning!)

the temp at the cool end was about 24 before, hot end is still the same (28-29) now the cool end seems to be more around 21 and i myself feel the difference.

We usually catch a glimpse if we stay up past midnight (not often lately!) and i saw her having a bath the other night!! Well i think she was, she kept putting all of herself in her water bowl and then just sticking her head out...either that or she'd wee'd in there lol so i changed the water the following morning!

Would it be worth doing something about the 'cold' temp?

Also my boyfriend is on about taking her to the vets - does anyone here know how long they can last without food from birth? How long should we leave it before talking to the vets about assist feeding etc (already found a reptile vet locally). Not bothered about the cost - more about packing her up and taking her places and causing stress... although i am considering taking her for a drive at the weekend - when we brought her home in the car (a three hour ish drive) she seemed so curious and active just looking out of her box calmly or having a nap under a loo roll.

As i said she looks a bit more skinny now, her body looks the same size as when we got her, but her head has grown

Also - she's now on kitchen towel so any of her own mess should be more obvious - will she poo even if she hasn't eaten? she drinks so surely she should wee? but there's no mess (haven't looked under the hides but i'm going to have to clean her out tonight as there is pinky brain juice around her hides still) or shall i just leave her alone (it doesn't smell) to save stressing her.

Going the rep shop on thursday - tempted to ask for the hatchling pick and mix! I want a chick, rat pup and a lizard skin.... maybe she just wants some ketchup lol


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

SHE'S EATEN!!!!!


I love baby chick's thighs and so does Betty 

I'm so happy, this has been a horrible week otherwise but i feel so relived to watch her eat at last 

Bless her it kept getting stuck to the kitchen roll so she'd hide for a bit...then i'd unstick it and she came out again in hunting-tongue-flickering mode...even tried to munch bits of kitchen roll where blood had got on til she found her quarry..i'm so proud of her!!

Fingers crossed she digests etc, if she regurges i'll be very worried...gonna cover her over for a few days (god she'll stink all that chick blood everywhere!) but i don't want her to be stressed, that way i guess if she does have any problems, i know there is something physically wrong (fingers crossed)

but yeah +1:no1: for chick thighs!


----------



## miss_mystra (Jun 24, 2010)

also a massive THANK YOU for everyone's help and support suggestions etc


----------

